# How to connect 5.1 speakers in M5A78L-M LX?



## bcdxer (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a intex 5.1 speakers system, so far used with philiphs dvd player.
i want to use it with my PC.The rear panel only have three ports ..light blue,lime ,pink
 as per manual...
 pink is for mic input
 light blue is for line in
 lime is for line out

How it can be used for 5.1 speakers system?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 13, 2012)

IMO you can't.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 13, 2012)

Does this speaker consist of 6 separate audio jacks?If yes,you can use it with your pc only as a 2/2.1 channel speaker system,provided of course it has a dedicated jack for pc connectivity.


----------



## bcdxer (Aug 13, 2012)

my 5.1 speakers consists of 3 audio jacks...........

thanks for tips...
with little google... i got this solution for my issue...
*blog.tabinda.net/linux/intel-realtek-hd-ac-97-multichannel-5-16-17-1-audio-and-front-panel-solutions/


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 13, 2012)

First you must configure your sound card to work in 5.1 surround mode.Then you should connect each of the audio jacks to their respective sockets at the rear of your computer-refer to the documentation that was included with your speaker system for instructions on setting it up properly.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 13, 2012)

your computer has 1 x Front panel audio connector(s) (AAFP). Use a chassis with HD audio module in the front panel to support an 8-channel audio output. -> This is what the motherboard specification says. So it depends on your cabinet. Your motherboard is capable of creating 8 channel analog audio output.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> your computer has 1 x Front panel audio connector(s) (AAFP). Use a chassis with HD audio module in the front panel to support an 8-channel audio output. -> This is what the motherboard specification says. So it depends on your cabinet. Your motherboard is capable of creating 8 channel analog audio output.



@OP: Do this. It is the only solution to your case.


----------



## bcdxer (Aug 14, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> @OP: Do this. It is the only solution to your case.



Use a chassis with front HD audio module?
is there anyone available?
please find one for me..........


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2012)

All the cabinets have HD audio header.


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 26, 2012)

Wouldnt getting an el-cheapo sound card solve his problem? I have the same problem too! I need to connect my ancient ASUS P5N MX to my 5.1 Speaker set-up 
Please do let me know how should I do that.

Umm hello I just read *blog.tabinda.net/linux/intel-realtek-hd-ac-97-multichannel-5-16-17-1-audio-and-front-panel-solutions/ and I think this is a good solution. 
OP, you should do this!
PS ,Id really appreciate it if some one could give me the link to Realtek ALC662 HD audio driver for windows 7 32 bit. I found one for Vista 32 bit on Filehippo. Would that work? 
Thanks


----------



## Naxal (Aug 26, 2012)

> PS ,Id really appreciate it if some one could give me the link to Realtek ALC662 HD audio driver for windows 7 32 bit. I found one for Vista 32 bit on Filehippo. Would that work?



Not that I am expert of things, but, have you checked this ??

Realtek HD audio Download


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 27, 2012)

Hahah I tried this but for some reason it was extremely slow! Tried it again right now, working fine! 50% done, so far so good!


----------



## Naxal (Aug 27, 2012)

TheLetterD said:


> Hahah I tried this but for some reason it was extremely slow! Tried it again right now, working fine! 50% done, so far so good!



I guess multiple mirrors are there for this download !!

Keep trying with different mirrors if problems come


----------

